# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  14يوماً تبقت على بطولة المحليين

## yassirali66

*رئيس اتحاد مدني يتساءل: ماذا فعلت اللجنة المنظمة لجذب الجمهور؟

الأمين العام للخرطوم: على جماهير مدني، بورتسودان والخرطوم التنافس في إنجاح البطولة

لماذا لا نستعين بتجارب الدول الأخرى؟ وعلى اللجنة التنسيق مع قوات نظامية والمنظمات الشبابية لحشد الجمهور

مدير الكرة بحي العرب بورتسودان يؤكد: جماهير الثغر ستكون حاضرة والأجواء في بورتسودان تحفز على متابعة المباريات

الأمين العام للميرغني كسلا: الترويج ضعيف.. ليس هناك ما يوحي باستضافة السودان  بطولة   كبيرة ومهمة

لا توجد ملصقات في الشوارع والإعلام لا يمنح البطولة حقها من الزخم والاهتمام

تبقت 14 يوما على انطلاق  بطولة   المحليين    التي يستضيفها السودان في الرابع من فبراير المقبل وفي الوقت الذي يواصل  فيه منتخبنا استعداداته للبطولة تستمر التحضيرات في الملاعب والفنادق  ومازال الشارع الرياضي يعتبر أننا غير جاهزين لاستضافة الحدث ويطالب برفع  إيقاع العمل حتى تفرغ كل اللجان من عملها قبل وقت كاف من انطلاق البطولة،  ويعتقد عز الدين الحاج الأمين العام لنادي الخرطوم أن الجماهير تعتبر  الركيزة الأساسية في إنجاح البطولة وأفاد أن الوجود الكثيف للجمهور في  المدرجات سيخلق الحدث ويعطي انطباعا رائعا عن الكرة السودانية ويوضح مدى حب  الجمهور لها، ونبه إلى أن  بطولة   المحليين    فرصة جديدة لتأكيد ارتباط الجمهور باللعبة وتوقع الحاج أن تكون هناك  منافسة بين الجماهير في المدن الثلاث الخرطوم وبورتسودان ومدني وطالب  بتكثيف الجرعات الإعلامية للمرحلة المقبلة واعتبر أنه آن الأوان لبدء  الترويج الإعلامي وأكد أن مستوى صقور الجديان في البطولة سيزيد الإقبال  الجماهيري آملا أن يكون منتخبنا في أفضل حالاته.. ومن جانبه رأى صلاح بابكر  نائب رئيس نادي اتحاد مدني أن الجمهور شريك في نجاح البطولة أو فشلها،  وتساءل: ماذا نفعل حتى نضمن وجود الجمهور؟ ونوه إلى أن المنتخب في المقام  الأول سيكون له الكعب العالي في جذب الجمهور ورأى أنه كلما قدم المنتخب  أداء جيدا وحقق انتصارات ارتفعت نسبة الحضور والمساندة وأبان أنه وبالإضافة  إلى المستويات الجيدة فإن التعبئة والتنسيق مع الروابط والترويج والحشد  عوامل ستضمن تفاعل الجمهور وحضورا كبيرا وطالب بأن تظهر الإعلانات  والملصقات في الشوارع مبينا أنه حتى الآن ليست هناك ملامح  بطولة    في الشوارع.. وأبدى جعفر حامد مدير الكرة بنادي حي العرب بورتسودان ثقته  في نجاح البطولة جماهيريا ولفت إلى أن مجموعة بورتسودان ستحظى بحضور  جماهيري كبير مبينا أن الأجواء في بورتسودان جاذبة ومناسبة تماما لاستضافة  البطولات والاحداث حاليا غير أنه انتقد الترويج والجانب الإعلامي معتبرا  أنه ضعيف للغاية وأفاد أنه ليست هناك حملات إعلامية وإعلانية وليست هناك  ملقصات في الشوارع وأكد أن الإعلام المسئول الأول عن المستوى الجماهيري..  وذكر عثمان عمر الأمين العام لنادي الميرغني كسلا أن الترويج للبطولة ضعيف  وذكر أن هناك من لا يهتم بالكرة ولا يعرف أن هناك  بطولة    لأن الملصقات غائبة والتناول الإعلامي ليس بالصورة المطلوبة وطالب الجميع  باستغلال الحدث لإظهار الوجه المشرق للكرة السودانية وللسودان واعتبر أن  السؤال الأهم الذي يفترض أن تجيب عنه اللجنة: كيف يتم جذب الجمهور؟ وماذا  تفعل اللجنة المنظمة لتحتشد الملاعب بالجماهير؟

دور الجمهور

قال عز الدين الحاج عضو اللجنة العليا المنظمة لبطولة  المحليين    والأمين العام لمجلس إدارة نادي الخرطوم: أعتقد أن نجاح البطولة يهمنا  جميعا ومن الطبيعي أن نحرص على أن تخرج بالثوب القشيب ولابد أن نجتهد جميعا  لإنجاح البطولة لأنها ليست حدثا عاديا وإنما حدث قاري النجاح فيه يؤكد أن  السودان قادر على تنظيم أفضل وأكبر البطولات ولابد أن يعود الإخوة الأفارقة  بانطباع ممتاز عن السودان ولهذا فإن النجاح مسئولية الجميع وليس اللجنة  المنظمة أو الاتحاد العام أو الاتحادات في بورتسودان ومدني وأعتقد أن  الجمهور هو من يخلق الحدث في البطولة وعلينا أن نسعى لحشده، وجود الجمهور  في المدرجات سيخلق انطباعا رائعا عن الكرة السودانية وسيكشف مدى حب  الجماهير لها وزاد  بطولة   المحليين    بطبيعة الحال فرصة لتأكيد ارتباط الجمهور السوداني باللعبة وأرى أن  الحضور في مجموعة الخرطوم سيكون كبيرا لأن المنتخب يشارك في هذه المجموعة  لكنني أتوقع أن تتدافع جماهير مدني وبورتسودان لمشاهدة المباريات من أجل أن  تكون هناك منافسة بين جماهير المدن الثلاث في إنجاح الحدث وإذا كان هناك  تخوف من عدم نجاح البطولة جماهيريا فهناك العديد من الأفكار التي يمكن  طرحها من أجل حشد الجماهير في الملاعب ويمكن للسودان أن يستفيد من تجارب  الدول الأخرى التي تستعين بالقوات النظامية وتحرص على وجودها في المدرجات  أو القطاعات الشبابية والطلابية ويمكن التنسيق مع الجامعات واتحادات الطلاب  وقادة القوات النظامية في هذا الخصوص ونحن نتفق جميعا في أن حشد الجمهور  مهم جدا ويعني نجاح البطولة وفي نجاحها رفع لأسهم السودان.

تكثيف الإعلام والترويج

دعا عز الدين الحاج الأمين العام لنادي الخرطوم إلى تكثيف حملات الإعلان  والترويج وقال: حتى الآن ليست هناك حملات لكن آن الأوان لأن يكون هناك  تكثيف للترويج والإعلان عبر وسائل الإعلام المختلفة وعبر الملصقات في  الشوارع لأن البطولة اقتربت وأيضا يجب تفعيل الموقع الرسمي للبطولة على  الإنترنت وتدشينه رسميا حتى يساهم في الترويج للبطولة، وأوضح عز الدين  الحاج أن مستوى منتخبنا الوطني سيجذب الجمهور وقال: لذلك أتمنى أن يكون  منتخبنا في أفضل حالاته حتى يغري الجمهور بالمتابعة والوقوف خلفه بقوة. 



أفكار ورؤى لجذب الجمهور

اعتبر صلاح بابكر نائب رئيس نادي اتحاد مدني أن الجمهور شريك أساسي وأصيل في نجاح  بطولة   المحليين    وقال: يمكن للجمهور أن يلعب دورا مهما في نجاحها وكذلك فشلها والسؤال  المهم: كيف نضمن وجود الجمهور؟ وماذا فعلت اللجنة حتى الآن؟ أعتقد أن وجود  الجمهور مهم جدا وضروري ويرتبط بوجوده نجاح البطولة، ليست هناك  بطولة    ناجحة والمدرجات خالية، سر النجاح يكمن في وجود الجمهور، ومضى: علينا  ابتكار الوسائل التي تجعل الجمهور يحرص على متابعة المباريات، لا نتحدث عن  مباريات منتخبنا وحده وإنما كل مباريات البطولة وفي تقديري أن مستوى  المنتخب وأداءه سيكون عاملا في جذب الجمهور ولهذا على المسئولين عن المنتخب  أن يعلموا أن جاهزية المنتخب وتحقيقه الانتصارات يضمن وجود الجمهور  واستمراره، وبالنسبة للجماهير في بورتسودان ومدني ستحضر بيد أن الأمر يحتاج  إلى تنسيق وعمل ولابد من تسهيل مهمة الجماهير مثل توفير وسائل المواصلات  والترحيل، المهم أن نهيئ الأجواء لهذه الجماهير لأن وجودها مهم جدا والأمر  يرتبط بسمعة البلاد ونجاح الحدث مربوط بوجود الجمهور لذلك لابد من العمل  على حشد الجماهير وابتكار وسائل تجزبها.

مطالبة بفتح الأبواب أمام الجماهير من دون مقابل

رأى صلاح بابكر نائب رئيس نادي اتحاد مدني أنه يجب على اللجنة المنظمة أن  تفتح الأبواب أمام الجماهير في المباريات التي لا يكون المنتخب طرفا فيها  وقال: أتمنى أن تفتح الأبواب مجانا في معظم المباريات وبهذه الطريقة سنضمن  وجود عدد كبير من الجماهير أو أن تتقدم شركات أو أفراد لشراء التذاكر  وتوزيعها على الجماهير بالمجان كما يجب التنسيق مع وسائل النقل والترحيل  لتسهيل مهمة الجماهير بحيث يتم التجمع أمام الأندية في الولايات المختلفة  وتتحرك بعد ذلك الجماهير للاستادات على أن تعيد وسائل الترحيل الجماهير إلى  المكان نفسه، وقال: هناك العديد من الوسائل التي يمكن أن نبتكرها لجذب  الجماهير وطالب بابكر بأن تظهر الإعلانات والملصقات في الشوارع وقال: حتى  الآن ليست هناك ملصقات أو إعلانات تفيد الجماهير بأن  بطولة   أمم أفريقيا للمحليين تبقى لها أسبوعان.



انتقادات للإعلام

وجه جعفر حامد مدير الكرة بنادي حي العرب بورتسودان انتقادات للإعلام وذكر  أنه لا يتفاعل مع البطولة حتى الآن بالصورة المطلوبة وقال: أعتقد أن دور  الإعلام يجب أن يكون أكبر لأن العد التنازلي للبطولة بدأ والحشد الجماهيري  يتوقف على الإعلام، كيف تقبل الجماهير إذا لم يكن هناك ترويج إعلامي  للبطولة؟ وأبدى جعفر حامد ثقته في نجاح البطولة جماهيريا في مجموعة  بورتسودان وقال: على الجماهير أن تطمئن فمجموعة بورتسودان ستكون ناجحة  جماهيريا لأن جمهور الثغر ذواق ويحب الكرة كما أنه يدرك أن النجاح مربوط به  ولن تكون هذه المرة الأولى التي تستضيف فيها بورتسودان أحداثا كبيرة  والثغر اعتاد على إنجاح البطولات الكبيرة والأحداث المهمة، واعتبر أن  مستويات المنتخبات في المجموعات المختلفة ستكون عاملا في جذب الجمهور وقال:  كلما قدمت الفرق مستويات جيدة ضمنت وجود جمهور بكثافة والعكس صحيح، وقال:  بالنسبة للمنتخب أعتقد أنه سيجد المساندة المطلوبة بالنسبة للخرطوم ولكن  تبقى مسألة حشد الجمهور مهمة جدا وتحتاج إلى تفاكر وخطط ولقاءات ولابد أن  يكون هناك عمل في هذا الخصوص على اللجنة أن تفكر في تحفيز الجمهور بمختلف  الوسائل حتى يحضر إلى الملاعب ويتابع المباريات، وأكد جعفر حامد أن توقف  النشاط في السودان سيدفع الجمهور إلى متابعة المباريات وقال: أعتقد أن  الجماهير متعطشة للمباريات لذلك إذا كانت مستويات المنتخبات مغرية فستجد  البطولة نجاحا كبيرا من ناحية جماهيرية ولابد في الأخير أن نذكر بأهمية حشد  الجمهور والتفكير في الوسائل التي تجذبه.

تخفيض التذاكر.. توفير وسائل ترحيل يشجع الجمهور على الحضور

أفاد عثمان عمر الأمين العام لنادي الميرغني كسلا أن الترويج للبطولة حتى  الآن ضعيف وقال: هناك أشخاص لا علاقة لهم بكرة القدم وغير متابعين لها،  هؤلاء لا يعلمون أن السودان يستضيف  بطولة   المحليين    لأنه ليس هناك ما يوحي في الشوارع بأن البطولة تبقى لها أسبوعان ليست  هناك ملصقات ولا إعلانات كما أن تعامل وسائل الإعلام مع البطولة حتى الآن  ليس بالصورة المطلوبة ولابد أن تنشط اللجنة الإعلامية في المرحلة المقبلة  وعليها أن تقوم بعمل كبير لأن كل شيء يتوقف على الجمهور وعلى الترويج ولابد  أن تكون هناك أفكار في هذا الخصوص أدرك أن جذب الجمهور ربما يكون صعبا في  المرحلة الأولى خاصة وأن الدوريات الأوروبية كلها مستمرة والمباريات تقام  في توقيت لقاءات الدوريات الأوروبية غير أن الأمل كبير في جماهيرنا وعليها  أن تتعامل بمسئولة وتدرك أن إنجاح البطولة مهمة وطنية وطالب عثمان عمر  المعنيين بالامر بأن يعملوا على تخفيض فئات التذاكر وأن يوفروا وسائل  الترحيل والنقل للجماهير.

عكس صورة مشرقة عن السودان

اعتبر عثمان عمر الأمين العام لمجلس إدارة نادي الميرغني كسلا أن عكس صورة  مشرقة عن الكرة السودانية في السودان متاح من خلال البطولة وقال: المنتخب  مطالب بعكس صورة مشرقة والجمهور مطالب بإنجاح البطولة حتى يدرك الجميع أن  السودان دولة تهتم بكرة القدم وتستطيع تنظيم البطولات الكبيرة بنجاح، ودعا  عثمان عمر إلى تنسيق بين المسئولين في الدولة واللجنة والاتحادات والأندية  وروابط المشجعين وقال: الحدث يستهدف سمعة السودان ولهذا يجب علينا أن  نتكاتف حتى تنجح البطولة.
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*كلنا قطر وضعت على كل الطرقات فكان يجب استبدالها بكلنا أفارقة بمجرد انتهاء حدث قطر

*

----------


## hamdi73

*و الله بالشايفنوا دا ما فى أى نذر بقيام دورة فى السودان نسمع عنها قليلاً هنا و قليلاً هناك شئ يحير بالجد أين دور الدولة من هذا و أين دور الإعلام .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

كلنا قطر وضعت على كل الطرقات فكان يجب استبدالها بكلنا أفارقة بمجرد انتهاء حدث قطر



 كلام سليم جدا ياارخبيل
مهمة وانتهت يبدو في الجديد طوالي
*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*المهم كلو في اعداد الفريق القومي
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*بطولة المحليين نخشي أن يكون الضعف الاعلامي والترويجي سبباً في قتلها في مهدها

كما نخشي علي المنتخب الوطني من تداعيات الاعداد البغيضة 



فوق فوق سودانا فوق

أعجبتني مبادرة خروج الجماهير عصر اليوم من نادي المريخ للترويج للبطولة
                        	*

----------

